# Problem to boot on lan with dnsmasq and atftp

## raoh

So, i want to boot on lan a SystemRescueCD (it's a small gentoo).

I installed on my gentoo server dnsmasq as dhcp server and pxe server. And I use atftp for tftp server. So the problem is when I boot on lan 

PXE-T01: file not found

PXE-E3B-TFTP Error file not found

PXE-M0F exiting PXE ROM

so i don't now why i have this problem. Have someone an answer?

here is my etc/dnsmasq.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> local=/cyanure.local/
> 
> expand-hosts
> 
> interface=eth0
> ...

 

here is my /etc/conf.d/atftp

 *Quote:*   

> # Config file for tftp server
> 
> TFTPD_ROOT="/home/backup/tftproot"
> 
> TFTPD_OPTS="--daemon --user nobody --group nobody"

 

i gave all rights at the folders of /home/backup/

in the folder /home/backup/tftproot i create a folder called pxelinux.cfg and it contains a default config file called default and contains:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> DEFAULT SystemBackUpReseau 1.3.2 - azerty
> 
> LABEL SystemBackUpReseau 1.3.2 - azerty
> ...

 

Can someone help me?

And sorry for my bad english

Thanks for reading

----------

## erik258

Hello, 

First of all, your english is fine.  Thanks for learning my language.  

I've never used atftp, and moved away from dnsmasq long ago, but nevertheless I think I spot your problems.  

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dhcp-boot=/home/backup/tftproot/pxelinux.0,cyanure,192.168.10.80
> ```
> ...

 

In my experience, TFTP servers generally chroot into the root of their serving directory.  For you this is 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> TFTPD_ROOT="/home/backup/tftproot" 
> ```
> ...

 

So I would expect the line should read: 

```
dhcp-boot=/pxelinux.0,cyanure,192.168.10.80
```

Secondly, I assume that /home/backup/tftproot/pxelinux.0 exists.  But if it doesn't, if you've installed the syslinux package (which includes isolinux, pxelinux, and extlinux too) you can find the file at /usr/share/syslinux/pxelinux.0 and copy it to /home/backup/tftproot.

----------

## raoh

Thanks erik258,

it was right. I fergot the option TFTPD_ROOT="MY_DIRECTORY"

Problem resolved...

----------

